# Suggestions for Easter?



## Mum (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi
8 weeks in and things are finally starting to calm down (thanks for all your replies to my previous post x). So I am now starting to think about Easter. Of course the eggs are everywhere and my little girl (3) is starting to get very excited - I think she's too young to remember Easter last year so it's probably my 5 yr old who's been chatting to her about the chocolate and the Easter bunny. To be honest, even pre-diabetes I used to get annoyed at all the eggs that grandparents would send us anyway. I've been reading the backs of packets and have spotted some hollow chocolate animal shapes that have acceptable sugar levels but just wondering if anyone can tell me what they do at Easter? We are not at the stage where we are adjusting the insulin ourselves and so seeing as we have only just reached fairly constant levels I don't want to rock this. I'm quite crafty so was thinking about concentrating on this. Any suggestions and advice would be great.
Thanks
Vikki
x


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't think that you should deny your kids chocolate, which it doesn't sound like you are going to do. Maybe ask the relatives not to give chocolate but another gift, and you could get some chocolates for them.

If you are not adjusting insulin yourselves yet then you might want to give the chocolate as part of meals. You could maybe get some of those bag of small individual wrapped eggs (cream egg, caramel, that sort of thing) and give a couple after a meal. 

sorry can't be more helpful, I wasn't diagnosed until 15. But I must say even at that age I didn't want to miss out.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess the best approach to deal with any Easter eggs that are given to your child with diabetes is to put them away and bring them out one at a time at mealtimes, in use before date order, to give a mini egg or bit of egg or animal instead of "normal" carbohydrate in a meal. 

Not sure whether or not to suggest that your child without diabetes should also spread out their chocolate intake - but they might, just might, see the benefit of still having eggs weeks after Easter.

By chance, I spoke to my Mum today - and she has some mini eggs for me and my partner to collect when I visit at the weekend - and we're in our 40s, so I'm glad she doesn't think we're too old, as I still don't want to miss out on occasional chocolate.


----------



## bev (Mar 21, 2009)

If your not carb counting - then just give a tiny amount per day after a meal - something like the size of a 99 flake - that has 6 grams. Have you been allowing a snack between meals - under 14 grams?Bev


----------



## wendyh (Mar 24, 2009)

Mum said:


> Hi
> 8 weeks in and things are finally starting to calm down (thanks for all your replies to my previous post x). So I am now starting to think about Easter. Of course the eggs are everywhere and my little girl (3) is starting to get very excited - I think she's too young to remember Easter last year so it's probably my 5 yr old who's been chatting to her about the chocolate and the Easter bunny. To be honest, even pre-diabetes I used to get annoyed at all the eggs that grandparents would send us anyway. I've been reading the backs of packets and have spotted some hollow chocolate animal shapes that have acceptable sugar levels but just wondering if anyone can tell me what they do at Easter? We are not at the stage where we are adjusting the insulin ourselves and so seeing as we have only just reached fairly constant levels I don't want to rock this. I'm quite crafty so was thinking about concentrating on this. Any suggestions and advice would be great.
> Thanks
> Vikki
> x


Hi
What I do for my daughter is to get her a little goody bag made up with easter bunny ears, bookmarks with easter things on etc then I buy the little mini chocolate eggs - the hollow ones and allow her to have one after tea until they are finished.  She loves the surprise of her goody bag more than the chocolate if truth be told but never want to deprive her of not having chocolate in case it comes back to haunt me later on!

Hope that helps


----------



## Caroline (Apr 14, 2009)

We have a four year old who would eat nothing but chocolate if allowed. He's not diabetic but we still have to ration chocolate with him. It's normally given as part of a meal if he has eaten a reasonable ammount. reasonable is different for everyone and some kids get more lee way than others.

We asked people to bring games and toys instead of Easte Eggs and provided him as we try to do any way with lots of interesting activities and treats.

As part of  meal, no one needs to be deprived of chocolate, or even a small amount from time to time as a treat. Also take into account what activities are going on too.


----------

